# dead auratus's



## Guest (Jan 24, 2006)

2 auratus's, male and female, of mine were eating fine when i left for school the other day. I came home, and the male was dean in the regular fashion(legs stretched, etc.) the other looked dead, in the regular fashoin, but then turned back upright and just stayed there. I guess it had one of those seizures every1 is talking about. So i disposed of the male, but feared the female might die. I didnt know what i could do but wait however. And sadly, the next day, she was dead. Just wanted to make sure this doesnt happen to any1 else considering it could've been because i didnt quarintine them long enough(1 month)


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear that. what do you think might have happened? This might be a stupid question,but why would it matter how long you quarantined them, if something was wrong with them they would have died anyway, in the quarantine box or out of it. I just got some luecs, I hope nothing happens to them!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2006)

well, i kinda didnt monitor there eating habits in quarintine lke i shoud have. One day i would accidentally feed them amore or less than the last, and i couldnt really tell which frog might have been getting to much, or 2 little. Also, the sudden change so fast from quarintine (tupaware) to a 40 gallon might have been 2 much 

Good luck w/ the leucs


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

Oh, ok. I skipped quarantine for mine, which may be a bad thing, but I have 4 of them and I put them in a 10 gallon tank. I guess you could say this is their quarantine tank as I do plan to move them to a 20 gallon after a couple of months. I can observe each of them and see they are eating and doing well. I am watching them all day since 'I am working from home and they are right by my desk. Hopefully my newbie mistakes won't be fatal!


----------

